# UFC  steals nulls idea for mining



## tehpope (Nov 6, 2017)

https://np.reddit.com/r/MMA/comments/7b4zdk/fight_pass_is_shady_ysk_ufc_fight_pass_is_using/dpf96js/


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Nov 6, 2017)

Why though?


----------



## Doug_Hitzel (Nov 6, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Why though?


Free money, my nigga.


----------



## Calooby (Nov 6, 2017)

Fucking fags! Fight us!


 



Spoiler



jk pls dont i wnt monies 2 plx


----------



## Hui (Nov 6, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Why though?


Jews


----------



## Ruin (Nov 6, 2017)

Hui said:


> Jews


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Nov 7, 2017)

Kiwi Jeff said:


> Why though?


They got hacked and the hacker wanted to monetize, that or a rogue employee who wants to get fired.


----------

